# 2007 Fuji Touring Bike - What do you think?



## jgsheftel (Apr 9, 2008)

I am a 5'4" female, if that information is helpful, and I am wondering what your thoughts are on the buying the 2007 Fuji Touring Bike (http://www.fujibikes.com/2007/bikes.asp?id=290) for my first touring bike for a cross country, unsupported tour. I can get it new for $470 through a friend who works at a bike shop. I could get any other bike through him (surly, trek, etc) at just above cost, but since I am new to touring and not very wealthy, I was thinking that my first bike should just be solid, comfortable, and cheap. Then if I really love touring I can get a better one later down the road.

Anyway, my main questions are:

1. General review of the 2007 Fuji Touring Bike

2. What you would upgrade (besides the seat) if you were going to take a LONG trip on it.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The bike is fine and $470 is an amazing price for a new one. My only change would be to put/get much smaller chainrings as there are too many "go fast" gears and not enough "spend half a day climbing that pass with a load" gears.

BTW far more important than anything else is to get a really good fit-even more important for a woman your size-don't want those handlebars to be too far away or too high for you. That 43cm may be perfect for you (my wife who is just about your size rode a 43cm Fuji quite happily for several years).


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've seen one in person- it's not light, but it's no heavier than my rivendell. Looks pretty, seemed solid.

If'n it wuz me, I'd ask the shop to swap out those STI shifters with some bar-ends and standard brake levers. 

'course, if it wuz me, I'd be looking pretty hard at this http://www.surlybikes.com/lht_comp.html as well. Twice the price, but man, there's nothing to change but the saddle... plus, all the silver parts look real nice.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

For that price, it looks like a great bike.


----------



## jgsheftel (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi all,

thank you so much for your help so far! 

The advice about looking at other touring bikes for comparison is a great one. I have already done a whole bunch of comparing, but as a novice to biking and even more to bike parts it is hard to know what to look at sometimes, so i really appreciate the help!

To summarize what has been said so far:

1. Ask to make sure that they used the traditional touring bike geometry and not the sport-touring geometry

2. Have the shop's best wheel builder go over the factory wheels and make sure they're tight and true.

3. Swap the crankset & chainring for something like 50-38-26 (or even 24) to go with the 11-32 in back, or a MTB 22/32/42 crankset if money is an issue.

4. Have the wheels rebuilt with high quality spokes.

5. Get a really good fit (don't want those handlebars to be too far away or too high for you)

6. Think about changing to bar end shifters.

I am open to any other suggestions!

Again, thank you all for sharing your wisdom!


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*The Fuji looks relly great for the price...*

See comments below:



jgsheftel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> thank you so much for your help so far!
> 
> ...


----------



## jgsheftel (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow! Thank you Keep On Trekkin.

You have no idea how valuable your input is!


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*agree with KeepOnTrekkin*

I agree with KOT and MB1:

$470 is a very good deal. I looked at that bike and almost bought one as my first road bike.

The big change I would make would be to see if you could get the size of the crank set reduced either by swapping chain rings or going to a new crank set to lower your gear ratios.

Your wheels should be pretty sturdy with 36 spokes. The shop should give you no hassle about making sure the spokes are tight and the wheels true.

I am not sure that I would immediately swap out my seat or the STI levers. Ride them for awhile and see how much you dislike them.

Finally, clipless pedals and shoes do really help. But if you are just getting (or getting back) into riding then, first, you want to get comfortable on the bike. Ride the cheapo pedals that they come with for a bit and then make the transition into clipless pedals. KOT is using MTB-style pedals and I do too (ATACs). You can use either road or MTB clipless systems on a road bike. You should check into the pros and cons of each before you make that purchase.


----------

